# bulletproof Airmar M260 installation



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I had been avoiding this in my rebuild project. Finally cut the hole cleaned the hull, measured the deadrise and got at it. Tried a jigsaw to cut the angle and it melted half the cut. Next, got out my battery powered skill saw. Cut like a dream and allowed me to set the 20 degree angle in the box.
After thinking about "gluing" it in and even though I have the recommended scilicone, I wanted something I had more confidence in. I went with the thixotropic epoxy I used to rebuild my rotted foredeck from the inside. This stuff mixes to about the consistency and doesn't sag. I love it for overhead and vertical repairs or layup.
I marked where the box was going with a magic marker, mixed up a batch and globbed on about a half inch thick of it all around the bottom edge. Put it in place, pushed it down, glopped in some more in places I thought it needed and when this is fully cured, it is not going to budge.
I have picked up each of the viscosities that polymercompositesinc sells and they are great to work with. The tech help is also superb. 
Just thought I'd throw this in for anyone who may want one of these great transducers without cutting holes in the hull or having a monster hanging off the transom. 
Just wish I had the extra $ to get the chirp setup for my E7D. This is going to hook up to a Furuno but may get a switch so I can see how the E7 performs.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

*lost the pics*

Pics got left out. Hope they make it this time


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You forgot to make a nice fillet around each side. To late now.  But I also see you were working thru a PITA confined space too.

I just add Cabisol to a 2 to 1 epoxy that I use.

A fillet creates a smooth radius around the part.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I tried cabosil but, couldn't get the consistency I needed. This pic shows it better. The hole would just allow the box to go through endwise and with the 20 degree slope, I didn't want any run off. It's 12" from the deck to the high side of the box. Deep vee not the easiest to work on. Good thing is (fingers crossed) I only have to do it once and if I do upgrade, it is now just a bolt in.
I may give the cabosil another try to fill in some places. How much do you add? By volume I guess since it has virtually no weight. Seems to me the guy said something like 4-6% which didn't seem like much and it did not stop it from running on a vertical installation. Thankfully, I have no more overhead work to do but, may stick another layer of cloth on my transom and if I can get a decent mix, it should work into the cloth and not sag if it works as advertised. Have you used it with a vertical layup?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't mix it by volume.....I add till....In this case I get a consistency of mashed potato's.

But working thru that small offset hole is a Bitch for anyone.


----------

